# 1986 Nissan 720 with FI



## RonHuckabay (Nov 9, 2017)

Hey forum, I just picked up a manual 1986 720 2.4 with FI. It starts right up but dies after about 10-12 seconds. The fuel pump is "clicking on" when fired and "clicking off" when it dies. It will remain running if one continues to drip gas. So, any ideas how to best triage the issue? Thanks Ron


----------

